# Who will build the Quantum Cube?



## gogozerg (Apr 21, 2017)

I saw you now can buy magnetic cubes. Cool, that's something I had been waiting for. I made an attempt 15 years ago that didn't end well. Magnets too weak, friction too strong.

In other things was thinking of, was the idea of using polarized filters to color the cube in unexpected ways.

I used a very cheap so-called transparent cube and applied various filters.
The result was not convincing:
- The cube itself was too opaque, with too thick inner parts.
- Low quality filters.
- You needed a strong light behind the puzzle in order to see the effects.

I think that maybe today, thanks to modern cube manufacturers, this idea could be done right.
Using polarized parts as pure as possible and no big inner mechanism.

If you don't get what I'm talking about, watch this: 




Just imagine. Colors changing when you turn a face. Depending on the properties and orientation of other cubies behind. Quite another challenge maybe.

Or... Maybe has it been done already?


----------

